# The Witcher: Blick hinter die Kulissen von Season 2



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Witcher: Blick hinter die Kulissen von Season 2* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Blick hinter die Kulissen von Season 2*


----------



## doedelmeister (9. April 2021)

Ich mochte die erste Staffel. Etwas konfus am Anfang aber war gut gemacht. Freue mich auf die 2. Staffel.


----------

